

Time-Reversal violation directly observed by Stanford Physicists - ISL
http://physics.aps.org/articles/v5/129

======
ISL
To learn more, check out:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-symmetry>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CP_violation>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BaBar_experiment>

